# 1968 15x7 what is the back set?



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

I‘ve seen post but it always get sidetrack by size “. I have blah blah. Just a question 15-7 rims What should the back set be ? 4”; 4.25 ; 4.5 ? Tire size I’ll get later. Just back set and brand please. It helps. Thank you for your patience ,


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

I was looking at COKER 15x7Rallye Chrome with 4”


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

4.25 is typically the most common. 15x7 isn't overly large, you could run any of the 3 and choose tire size appropriately.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> 4.25 is typically the most common. 15x7 isn't overly large, you could run any of the 3 and choose tire


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> 4.25 is typically the most common. 15x7 isn't overly large, you could run any of the 3 and choose tire size appropriately.


Thank you. What do you think about the 15-7 4”. With 245/60r15


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Because they have 15-8. 4.5.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't want to get sidtracked with size, but I'm curious, too, now that you brought it up.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> I don't want to get sidtracked with size, but I'm curious, too, now that you brought it up.


Yeah I want to try to stay on the front tires subject. Wheels and ties. Brand size BS Hard to do :


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Benfrank6901 said:


> Thank you. What do you think about the 15-7 4”. With 245/60r15


That is about perfect. Not likely to clear the front though. Usually 2356015 on front.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> That is about perfect. Not likely to clear the front though. Usually 2356015 on front.
> [/QUOTE Trying to get as tall and wide as possible. So. Thanks.


 Any other combos to take up more wheel well ?


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Benfrank6901 said:


> Any other combos to take up more wheel well ?


It depends on your ride height. You can sometimes fit 2456015 on the front, but it's always close. On the rear you can go as large as 2756015, but again, it really depends on your ride height.
If you really want 2456015 all the way around, buy 2 and have them mounted. try them on the front. if they clear, buy 2 more for the back. If they don't, use those 2 for the back and buy 2356015 for the front.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> It depends on your ride height. You can sometimes fit 2456015 on the front, but it's always close. On the rear you can go as large as 2756015, but again, it really depends on your ride height.
> If you really want 2456015 all the way around, buy 2 and have them mounted. try them on the front. if they clear, buy 2 more for the back. If they don't, use those 2 for the back and buy 2356015 for the front.


Is that just the 68 up? My 67 has 15x7 Rally 2's and I'd like to get a nice-fat, square, old skool 60 (like this) in the back. The car has new stock height coils, with 1" spacer


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Is that just the 68 up? My 67 has 15x7 Rally 2's and I'd like to get a nice-fat, square, old skool 60 (like this) in the back. The car has new stock height coils, with 1" spacer
> View attachment 145817


It more applies to ones like yours and mine. 65-67 fitments are similar to 68-72.
This is mine with 15x7 4.25" BS. 2356015 front and 2756015 back.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> It more applies to ones like yours and mine. 65-67 fitments are similar to 68-72.
> This is mine with 15x7 4.25" BS. 2356015 front and 2756015 back.
> View attachment 145818





Mine'sa66 said:


> It more applies to ones like yours and mine. 65-67 fitments are similar to 68-72.
> This is mine with 15x7 4.25" BS. 2356015 front and 2756015 back.
> View attachment 145818


Both outstanding cars. Love the 235’s on the front ! Its just getting past the no tire rotation with bigger back tires. Because the back looks better with bigger tires.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Benfrank6901 said:


> Both outstanding cars. Love the 235’s on the front ! Its just getting past the no tire rotation with bigger back tires. Because the back looks better with bigger tires.


I was going for 4 same size on this one. Put 2456015 all the way around. looked good. Did the front disc brake conversion, caused my track to widen about 1/4"....too much, fronts would no longer clear, so I dropped to 235's. Then I dropped in a 12-bolt w/3:31 gears. Since now I was already in a mismatched size situation, I went up to the tallest rear I could fit, 275s.
In the end, I think the stance and tire size worked out really well.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> I was going for 4 same size on this one. Put 2456015 all the way around. looked good. Did the front disc brake conversion, caused my track to widen about 1/4"....too much, fronts would no longer clear, so I dropped to 235's. Then I dropped in a 12-bolt w/3:31 gears. Since now I was already in a mismatched size situation, I went up to the tallest rear I could fit, 275s.
> In the end, I think the stance and tire size worked out really well.


What about tire wear and rotation? What spare do you carry ? Both ?


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Benfrank6901 said:


> What about tire wear and rotation?


It is what it is. I make sure the alignment is good, pressure is right and that's all I can do. Can go side to side if need be. Guess it's the price I have to pay. For me the 2356015 is way to small for the back.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> It is what it is. I make sure the alignment is good, pressure is right and that's all I can do. Can go side to side if need be. Guess it's the price I have to pay. For me the 2356015 is way to small for the back.


So. Cragar S/S 61C. 15x7 w/ 4.25 BS. All around. 235/60r15 front,, 255/60 r15 in back Will fit. 1968


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Benfrank6901 said:


> So. Cragar S/S 61C. 15x7 w/ 4.25 BS. All around. 235/60r15 front,, 255/60 r15 in back Will fit. 1968


That _should_ fit very well!


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks. Been wanting to order. It’s the back spacing that is throwing me. Just wanted to know what fits and works. So thanks.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Glad to hear it, hope it all goes well....forgot to answer about a spare...I carry neither lol. It came with an old GM rally wheel in the trunk. 14x7 4.25 BS. Right now it has a 2356014 on it. It'll work in any position and get me home. If you're going out and getting a spare, I'd get the front size so it will work in any position.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> Glad to hear it, hope it all goes well....forgot to answer about a spare...I carry neither lol. It came with an old GM rally wheel in the trunk. 14x7 4.25 BS. Right now it has a 2356014 on it. It'll work in any position and get me home. If you're going out and getting a spare, I'd get the front size so it will work in any position.


1 more. They have 4”. Or. 4.125.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Benfrank6901 said:


> 1 more. They have 4”. Or. 4.125.


Without being there to see it, measure and make certain. Generically speaking I'd go for 4.125 over 4. That 1/8 inch really shouldn't be an issue in either direction as you aren't going radical on your tires.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Benfrank6901 said:


> Mine'sa66 said:
> 
> 
> > Without being there to see it, measure and make certain. Generically speaking I'd go for 4.125 over 4. That 1/8 inch really shouldn't be an issue in either direction as you aren't going radical on your tires.
> ...


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

They have 15x8. With 4.25. Is that a better fit. For the front. 
Gives me more back tire options


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Benfrank6901 said:


> They have 15x8. With 4.25. Is that a better fit. For the front.
> Gives me more back tire options


It's a worse fit for the front. The wider the wheel, the more chance for interference. 235/60/15 on a 15x8 4.25 BS _should_ clear. 15x7 4.25 BS with 235/60/15 _will_ clear. Since you're going big and little, you might as well go 15x7 on the front and 15x8 on the back which will give you a bigger look on the back.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> It's a worse fit for the front. The wider the wheel, the more chance for interference. 235/60/15 on a 15x8 4.25 BS _should_ clear. 15x7 4.25 BS with 235/60/15 _will_ clear. Since you're going big and little, you might as well go 15x7 on the front and 15x8 on the back which will give you a bigger look on the back.


Cragar SS doesn’t have a 15x7 4.25. 
the 4.125 with 235/60r15 will clear in front.?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> It more applies to ones like yours and mine. 65-67 fitments are similar to 68-72.
> This is mine with 15x7 4.25" BS. 2356015 front and 2756015 back.


WOW! They actually look small in that pic.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Benfrank6901 said:


> Both outstanding cars. Love the 235’s on the front ! Its just getting past the no tire rotation with bigger back tires. Because the back looks better with bigger tires.


Aside from the fact that Covid has (suspiciously) raised the price of tires, I don't mind the not-rotating thing. Even with driving 200-300 miles a week, it would still take forever to matter. Plus, I do a lot of burnouts, so maybe they wont be there long enough to rotate?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> I was going for 4 same size on this one. Put 2456015 all the way around. looked good. Did the front disc brake conversion, caused my track to widen about 1/4"....too much, fronts would no longer clear, so I dropped to 235's. Then I dropped in a 12-bolt w/3:31 gears. Since now I was already in a mismatched size situation, I went up to the tallest rear I could fit, 275s.
> In the end, I think the stance and tire size worked out really well.


I have 235F and 245R, now. Stock height UMI coils all the way around. I can change my oil without using jacks.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Benfrank6901 said:


> What about tire wear and rotation? What spare do you carry ? Both ?


I don't carry a spare. I carry a compressor and plug kit. That's how many new cars come.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Benfrank6901 said:


> Cragar SS doesn’t have a 15x7 4.25.
> the 4.125 with 235/60r15 will clear in front.?


I hate giving definites without seeing it, but yes, that combo should easily clear.


----------

